# Wholesale Meat Company?



## K9SAR (Dec 21, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a wholesale meat company in the Atlanta area that sells to the consumer? I am switching my dogs to feeding RAW and will be buying about 80 lbs. of chicken quarters and 40 lbs turkey hearts per month.  I can get beef from our butcher an hour away.


----------



## jimmellow (Dec 21, 2009)

If you live close to a chicken plant most sell to the public, I know Tyson's sells chicken quarters Mon-Thur for .39 lb you have to buy a 25 lb box


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the head's up.  I'll have to see if there's a chicken plant anywhere around here - much appreciated


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 21, 2009)

I buy right from Tyson in Cumming GA


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 22, 2009)

If it's not too much trouble, could you PM me some details? (Location, hours of operation for purchasing, etc.)  

I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 22, 2009)

my wife knows the hours....I think its like jim said normal hours 9-4 closed between 12-1 for lunch....I think we buy 20 lbs of boneless breast for $25, I also get tenderloins so...Im sure you could get skin on and other stuff for cheaper...I have 4 bird dogs and have read up on Raw diet seems to be a real good way to go but I don't have the time to mess with it so BlackGold it is.

Here is there number they have a build out in front of the plant where you get it so just call and get all the details

 770-887-2344


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input!  I'll definitely give them a call next week.

Once you get the formulation down for each dog, it's pretty easy.  For example, Grimm will be fed twice a day with the following for starters and then slowly wean onto other MMs: 

1 chicken quarter
Enough chicken breast MM ("Muscle Meat") to get the scale to read 15 - 16 oz. 
TB of plain yogurt
Fish Oil (1000 mg per 30 lbs body weight)
Vitamin E capsule (to basically act as a catalyst for the Fish Oil)

We're going to be getting a chest freezer to store the meat in.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 22, 2009)

I would probably do it if i had house dogs but with dogs that travel out of state with you to hunt it just doesn't work out


----------



## secondseason (Dec 22, 2009)

Pilgrims Pride in Canton sells to the public as well at their plant on Univeter Rd.  But I'm not sure of the hours


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 22, 2009)

When we travel with ours for working events, we just freeze what we need in ziploc bags  

I'll check into Univeter...it's much closer


----------



## jimmellow (Dec 22, 2009)

*BlackGold*



Luke0927 said:


> my wife knows the hours....I think its like jim said normal hours 9-4 closed between 12-1 for lunch....I think we buy 20 lbs of boneless breast for $25, I also get tenderloins so...Im sure you could get skin on and other stuff for cheaper...I have 4 bird dogs and have read up on Raw diet seems to be a real good way to go but I don't have the time to mess with it so BlackGold it is.
> 
> Here is there number they have a build out in front of the plant where you get it so just call and get all the details
> 
> 770-887-2344



BlackGold is what I have used for the last 4 years, I met the owner when he was trying to put it in Kroger, but it must have not done to good there, so I get it at my local feed and seed store. 27.00 for a 50# bag and my dogs love it, they will eat it better than any of those expensive brand name foods, the owner made it for his hunting dogs and uses good quality ingredients. 
I get the leg quarters from Tyson's in Cumming, I think you can get it any day except Friday, beats .69 lb at the store and if you have a freezer you can save a lot of money, you can get about any cut you want, just have to buy 20 pounds or more.


----------



## littletime (Dec 23, 2009)

what is so great about the raw food diet, my buddy has a Brittney that he feeds raw chicken and turkey necks to.  Whats the big deal?


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 23, 2009)

1. It's cheaper than feeding a quality kibble, and it's easier to find a certain type of food if you're traveling, etc. since the items can be purchased at any grocery store, butcher, etc.
2. It promotes better teeth health (removes tartar, etc. so as to prevent from having to go to the Veterinarian for  teeth cleaning)
3. It promotes better physical and mental health.

Here is something the person that helped me get started on RAW had to say:

Grimm stopped developing at age 8 - 10 months. He stayed "stuck" physically and emotionally at that age-- for an entire YEAR. Something, I knew, was very wrong.

He was on Orijen 6 Fresh Fish, a premium grain-free kibble. Yet, he had very sparse, short, pale, poor coat, a thin weak frame, little muscle at all, off and on chronic diarrhea (pancreas, stool samples, bloodwork all normal)-- and at 18 months, he still looked like an 8 - 10 month old... he looked like Bambi.

I knew that somehow, he was not absorbing nutrients. His vet discussed malabsorption syndomes, and felt this was not the issue, with such good bloodwork results. I'd been hashing around starting a raw diet, after much research-- and the vet urged me to try that.

I started feeding Grimm raw meals-- with much support from everyone here. \:\)

I saw results almost immediately. Grimm suddenly began acting calmer.. more settled, less frenzied. He could concentrate more when we played a training game.

But the shockers were physical. His coat fell out, nearly all of it. In it's place was a thick, soft, glossy pelt of deeply pigmented real GSD fur... instead of the sparse, prickly, brittle, pale hairs he always had.

He developed thick heavy slabs of muscles. His flat butt became rounded and firm, his forearms muscled, his shoulders fuller, his chest much less pinched, under a thick coating of firm muscle.

Tartar disappeared from his teeth.

His head got wider suddenly.. and wider.

All these changes happened in a short time after beginning the raw. Here are pics of Grimm after just 3 months on raw.

(And yes-- this is the same dog!)

If his body was not getting enough nutrients on premium grain-free kibble for all those months to develop properly.. what was happening with his brain? Grimm has always acted many months younger than he is. Now, he has much more focus in his training.

BEFORE (yes, her dog's name is Grimm, too!)







AFTER (3 months











Another RAW feeder's before and after teeth shots:

BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow! I may have to give some thought to putting our GSD on an all natural diet. Grimm looks great!


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 26, 2009)

We just did the actual math after formally starting the dogs today on RAW.  It costs $5 per week to feed both dogs on a RAW diet.  

We're starting them on Chicken Quarters, some breast meat, and slowly introducing them to organ meat later on in the week


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 26, 2009)

search Blue Ridge Beef I've been feeding my Lab since she was a pup cost about .50 a day. comes  already frozen in 2 lb. packs.


----------



## BoozerJeff (Jan 21, 2014)

The coming plant has closed at store permanently. Does anyone know if there is another store opens around coming area


----------



## jimmellow (Jan 21, 2014)

*Is anyone worried about feeding your dogs raw chicken*

I know dogs can eat all kinds of things but if they are use to food we give them. will raw Contaminated chicken harm our dogs? I would like to know how safe it really is to give my dogs raw chicken and according to consumer reports it will be Contaminated chicken. 

Consumer Reports' tests of more than 300 raw chicken breasts purchased at stores across the country found potentially harmful bacteria in nearly all the samples. 


I would like to hear what you guys think, Can a dog handle chicken with a little Contamination or can the handle everything Consumer Reports found in their report. 

Consumer Reports tested the chicken for six bacteria, including salmonella and campylobacter, which are common causes of food poisoning and E. coli and enterococcus, which are typical measures of fecal contamination.

Would it be better to boil the dogs chicken in a big pot to be safe? or do you think a dogs system can handle it? How did so many dogs get sick and die from china's chicken treats. I almost 100% sure its what killed one of my Huskies. My dogs loved those Gravy Train chicken jerky treats and I thought they were fine, I had not heard about all the dogs getting sick and dying until after my Husky got so sick, it was quick she was fine one day and by 7:00 AM the next morning she was running a high fever, she started having seizures, by the time we found a Vet Easter morning and got her to the Vet she was in a coma. She died an hour after we got her to the Vet. the Vet was clueless to what caused it and we couldn't afford an autopsy. Since that day I only give my dogs cooked liver, chicken, I would really like to know how your dogs do. Do you think its safer to boil the chicken first or do you believe a dogs system can handle all the chicken on the market. Remember they get all the antibiotics the put into the chicken unless you can afford organic free range chicken. I'm not hear to judge anyone or to say what is right or wrong because I don't know. I want us to discuss all options, tell us how you are feeding your dogs, how its working, if you plan on changing anything you do. What are your thoughts?


----------



## DSGB (Jan 22, 2014)

jimmellow said:


> I know dogs can eat all kinds of things but if they are use to food we give them. will raw Contaminated chicken harm our dogs? I would like to know how safe it really is to give my dogs raw chicken and according to consumer reports it will be Contaminated chicken.
> 
> Consumer Reports' tests of more than 300 raw chicken breasts purchased at stores across the country found potentially harmful bacteria in nearly all the samples.
> 
> ...



This was taken from the Q&A section on feeding a RAW diet on the Leerburg website. 



> My vet told me my dog would get sick or DIE from feeding a raw diet? I am having second thoughts about switching.
> 
> This is one of the most common emails I get from people researching a raw diet OR from our puppy customers after they take their pup in for a wellness exam. When I hear this, I tell folks to find a new vet! Whether you ever switch to a raw diet or not, when veterinarians use this type of scare tactic with NO basis in fact for it, I get upset.
> 
> ...


----------



## dotties cutter (Jan 22, 2014)

This is great info and good reading as well. I am a retired meat cutter and I should have but never thought of the cost and health benefit of raw feeding. Let's keep this line  of thought going and we will all learn some thing.


----------



## jimmellow (Mar 24, 2014)

DSGB said:


> This was taken from the Q&A section on feeding a RAW diet on the Leerburg website.



I know most dogs will eat anything and I believe a raw meat diet would probably be good for a dog, I also think if you switch from dry or can food to raw the dogs system has to adjust and they will have the runs until their system adjusts. I know it has to be better than anything you can buy off the shelf, I wont feed my dogs any store bought foods. They are not regulated and most manufactures would fail an inspection. Cooked bones are bad just look at the bones a dog chews and you can see sharp splinters everywhere. I use to give my dogs bones, I had heard just don't give them chicken but the other bones look just as bad.


----------

